# Amp Modifier in Los Angeles



## DJ Welfare (May 18, 2011)

Looking for someone in the Los Angeles or Orange County area that can modify amp internals for a Zapco C2K. If you can do the job or have a friend that can do it let Mr know so I can go over details. Thanks.


----------



## TrickyRicky (Apr 5, 2009)

What type of modifications are you looking for? Am not in the LA or Orange County area but can do mods on several brands depending on what the owner is trying to get (specific mods?).


----------



## DJ Welfare (May 18, 2011)

Thanks for your quick response Ricky, this was something I was looking into, but ultimately decided its going to be better off to purchase a better amp instead of upgrading/modifying a decent amp


----------



## OldSchoolAudioandVideo (Nov 14, 2011)

Doesnt that C2K have a TriPath chip in it?


----------

